# what m/u do carry in your purse?



## rosquared (Mar 29, 2007)

i have about 5 lippies, 3 glosses, and blotting paper.


----------



## TIERAsta (Mar 29, 2007)

i usually stash blot powder, mascara, lash curler, and lipgloss.  that seems to be enough touch-up for awhile


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 29, 2007)

I keep a pencil liner and a tiny lash adhesive that came with some Sonia falsies just in case I am wearing falsies and need to touch the glue up... I also keep some flavored lip balm in there, a lipglass and a lipstick.


----------



## medusalox (Mar 29, 2007)

I have like, 4 or 5 lipglosses and whichever lipstick I'm wearing, plus my holiday 06 warm lip pallette. Sometimes I'll have a black eye kohl, but usually, it's just lip crap.


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 29, 2007)

3 lipglosses, 1 eyeliner and Blot Powder


----------



## Shoe (Mar 29, 2007)

Blot powder, blot papers, and 4 lippees.


----------



## amoona (Mar 29, 2007)

All I keep in my purse (as far as make-up) is the lip of the day. I have the lipliner, lipgloss, and lipstick that I used that day. Oh and I have P+P Lip too.


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 30, 2007)

A ton of lipglosses and lash glue and tweezers if I'm wearing falsies.


----------



## astronaut (Mar 31, 2007)

Just lip stuff. Glosses and a lipstick. I need to start using blot papers again. God knows I need it!


----------



## zaralovesmac (Mar 31, 2007)

Mascara(although I never tend to use it once I have applied it the first time!),eyeliner in black or whatever colour I used that day(cannot live without my eyeliner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ),maybe an eyeshadow and definitely a lipbalm!Pretty simple really


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 31, 2007)

Blistex
lip of the day
blush of the day
Engraved ppt
Nars Bronzer


----------



## mskitchmas (Mar 31, 2007)

lol! about 30 glosses and lipsticks! at least it feels like it. also powder, cuticle cream, spf for hands and face, mascara


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 31, 2007)

I have a black e/l pencil, Lip Conditioner, a few lip liners and a few lipglasses.


----------



## pixichik77 (Mar 31, 2007)

1 lip gelee and hand cream.  That's it.  I own a small square pallete that has 2 cream blush/lipsticks, 3 lipsticks and a little creamy foundation for touchups but I rarely bring it.  

HOWEVER, I have a small kit that I keep in my car for when I go straight to work from school (most days I wear NO makeup... I'm simple) and that has (all Bobbi Brown; that's where I work):
7 mini brushes
a folding Japonesque eyelash curler (okay, not all BB)
mascara
gel eyeliner
4 eyeshadows
shimmerbrick
2 lipsticks and 2 glosses
foundation
corrector and concealer
powder

It's great, and it's extremely small.


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 31, 2007)

blot powder, blot powder brush, eyeliner, carmex, lips of the day (may include: lipliner, lipstick, lipgloss), eyelash curler, blot paper, spray hand sanitizer, tweezers, birth control pills.


----------



## little teaser (Mar 31, 2007)

lip conditioner
lipstick (1)
lipglass(1)
i dont like to carry more than that


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Apr 1, 2007)

A TLC, a Clinique lip palette, three glosses, one lipstick, one lipbalm, one bronzer, and a translucent powder compact.


----------



## mistella (Apr 1, 2007)

Chanel matte powder
MAC black eye kohl
Lash glue
Clinique Superbalm
Carmex lipbalm
Rocket City lipliner
and whatever lipstick/gloss I am wearing that day


----------



## sigwing (Apr 1, 2007)

Neutral lipliner & like 7 or 8 lipsticks, Origins Silk Screen powder, and a CoverGirl Simply Powder Foundation.  My favorite is the Clinique form of that, but the CG is cheap and the same type of thing, a very dry, almost powder type stuff that works like the blot paper and smooths out your skin when you need that in the afternoon, without removing blush, etc.  It's my #1 in my purse if I could only carry one thing.  Of course, I'd have to sneak in a lipstick, so maybe it'd actually be the #2 choice, but it's there!!!


----------



## lara (Apr 1, 2007)

Generally just a lipstick or gloss, and maybe a pressed blot powder if I remember it.

My bag is too full of books and scrap bits of paper to go stuff it full of make-up.


----------



## Kiseki (Apr 1, 2007)

Pressed powder, lipstick and lip gloss, graphblack technakohl.


----------



## miztgral (Apr 1, 2007)

My makeup pouch : pressed powder, blot film, a cheapo blush brush, my blush of the day (if I'm having a long day out), lip stuff (depending on combi of the day), clear gloss.


----------



## Taj (Apr 1, 2007)

Lip of the day and pressed powder.  Hand cream somtimes.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Apr 1, 2007)

usually just gloss + mascara
i find that i never reapply anything anyways so its just a waste of space. Plus im too paranoid something will spill and my bag is like my favorite thing ever.


----------



## Deirdre (Apr 1, 2007)

Whatever I can cram into that little MAC Barbie makeup bag.  Usually lipstick, gloss, concealer, and a brush loaded with blush.


----------



## bellaetoile (Apr 2, 2007)

i always have a seperate make-up bag in my purse, either my coach signature cosmetic clutch or the mac bag that the 5 basic brush set (i think it was patternmaker...it has orange/red/brown/purple diamonds).

it usually contains enough to touch up my entire face, lol. a natural MSF or studio fix compact, stila covered retractable powder brush, black plastic marc jacobs heart shaped mirror compact. rose d'or bronzing stick (i use this as a blush), diorshow black mascara, smolder black eye kohl, lingering brow pencil, sometimes i'll throw a few SE size brushes and a quad with shadow pans in there. also, i have the days worth of lip products, and usually a few other lip things, too, such as minted rosebud, mac clear lip conditioner, and rubia lipstick, always. yeah, i haul around WAY too much makeup.


----------



## eco (Apr 2, 2007)

studiofix powder
1-2 lipglasses/or lip gelees
1 lipstick
an eyeshadow palette- usually the holiday trend '05 or the intense eyes '06.... both of these have a wide range of colors including a brown and a whiteish shade, so I can touch up almost any mu.


----------



## valley (Apr 2, 2007)

1 or 2 glosses, a lipstick and a couple chapsticks is all I've got makeup wise in there.


----------



## user79 (Apr 2, 2007)

In my purse I always have a random assortment of lipglosses and lipsticks, like maybe 5 or 6 that I just amass there, haha. Then I also have a studiofix powder compact, mascara, and sometimes an eyeliner. I also carry around a small tin of Burt's Bees cuticle balm, and sometimes chapstick. In my desk at work I always have a foldable hair brush and handcream.


----------



## stevoulina (Apr 3, 2007)

I usually have in my purse: MAC Blot Powder, 2-3 lipglosses, lipliner, eyeliner, retractable powder brush, blotting sheets, handcream, mini nail file! I think that's all LOL!


----------



## xiahe (Apr 5, 2007)

flavored lipbalm, some lipglosses and blotting paper (i use the cheap clean & clear stuff....works just fine for me!)


----------



## peacelover18 (Apr 8, 2007)

MAC Select Cover-Up Concealer 
MAC Studio Fix Powder 
NARS Orgasm Blush 
Shu Uemura Eyelash Curler 
CoverGirl Lash Exact Mascara 
Wet n Wild Mega Eyeliner in Black 
Pop Beauty Eye Cake in Violet Eyes 
Blush brush, eyelash comb, eyeshadow brush 
Whatever lipgloss I happen to be wearing that day


----------



## hot*pink (Apr 8, 2007)

Blot powder
Blot film
MAC Cleasing tips
Lip conditioner
2 or 3 Lip Glasses
Lipstick
Lip liner
Eyeliner
Lash Glue
MAC Studio Touch up stick
Fix+
MAC buffer brush
All MAC short handle holiday brushes
MAC pressed powder
Tweezers
Spray Hand Sanitizer
Brow Pencil/Gel
Blush
MAC 4-pan pallette w/shadows of the day
MAC Wipes


I think whatever I put on my face, I basically carry w/me! *lol*


----------



## MisStarrlight (Apr 8, 2007)

I used to bring my full face with me...Traffic to my school was always unpredicatble so I would leave an hour and a half early & do my makeup when I got to campus-if there was time, if not, it was mascara & gloss while sitting in traffic. And I also went right from school to work a lot so I'd have about 10 mins to beat my face before heading to the mall.

Now I hardly wear makeup when I'm not at work so I usually only have carmex, VG6, an eyebrow pencil & a mirror.


----------



## geeko (Apr 8, 2007)

lipbalm
lipgloss
pressed powder


----------



## Esperanza (Apr 8, 2007)

I use to have too many things in my purse and my "little" make-up bag happened to be heavier than it!!! So this is what I carry now:

- a lipbalm (Shea Lip butter or Ceralip by La Roche Posay) 
- Blot powder compact MAC
- 1 lipgloss (usually I take the Rimmel vinyl lip "East End Snob" because you can wear it with every makeup as it's a nude)
- my tiny Smolder eye-khol (there's only 4 cm left!!!)


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 8, 2007)

Cargo Onebase,  Compact Powder (either MUFE Duo Mat or Clinique Perfectly Real, whatever I happen to have used that particular day), Shiseido blotting papers, whatever lips I put on that day.


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 8, 2007)

Studio fix compact C2, a Juicy Tube in Fraise and my Smolder khol most days and I always take some cotton buds and vaseline just in case.


----------



## TM26 (Apr 12, 2007)

I usually carry waaaay too much! I have a MAC compact and beauty powder. Usually about 5 lipglosses (Mac, Dior, Nars). Cover girl mascara, Mac eyeliner, Du Wop venom flash. Sometimes I will take a few eyeshadows along as well.


----------



## amelia.jayde (Apr 12, 2007)

whatever i'm wearing on my lips that day and if i remember, some powder.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 16, 2007)

lipstick and lip glosses lip liner and powder...cause that the only thing that needs touching up


----------



## Showgirl (Apr 16, 2007)

FAR, FAR, FAR too much lol! I tend to obsessively retouch throughout the day, and I usually end up carrying about several days worth of "looks" with me before I get fed up with my overloaded handbag and empty it out to start again, lol.

To make the situation worse I've just come back from spending the weekend at my boyfriend's, where I took EVERYTHING with me, so the SHOCKING, SHAMEFUL  stash of products in my handbag right now is as follows:-

primer
foundation
pressed powder
concealer
go anywhere shimmercream stuff
zoomlash
blacktrack
black kohl pencil

... not TOO bad to there, then we get:-

e/s in Club, Crystal Avalanche, Aquadisiac, Carbon
Milani silver bullet e/s
Pandamonium Eyes quad

Urban Decay glitter eyeliner

lipsticks in Lustering, Liza Red
Milani l/s in Fuschia Freeze, Merry Go Red
Fanplastico lip lacquer
lipglass in Sweetie Cake
L'Oreal clear glittery gloss
Rocket City black cherry coloured gloss

So, yes, between Friday and today I've used 9 eyeshadows, 3 liners, 4 lipsticks and 4 glosses, not exactly a minimalist am I, lol

*looks at bulging pecs from lugging so much makeup about all weekend*


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 16, 2007)

Most of the time I am very simple and just carry my lip of the day (liner, lipstick, lipglass)
On the days when I wake up too late to put on makeup, i will grab one of my holiday eye pallettes, an eyeliner, and a mini shadestick.


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Apr 16, 2007)

About 1-5 lip glosses, depending on how many end up in there, a lip balm, eyeliner, and sometimes concealer.


----------



## pearl (Apr 23, 2007)

Powder, Blotting papers, Strawberry chapstick, Rubia lipstick, Some random peach scented lipgloss that I've had forever, A mirror, An eyeliner and Purse sized Chance fragrance. Thats about it anyways!


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 23, 2007)

MAC blot powder 
chapstick 
MAC tecknakohl eyeliner - graph black 
Too faced bluch - pretty in pink


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Apr 24, 2007)

-MAC Studio fix NC40
-MAC blush(shade depends on my mood)
-MAC 129 brush
-MAC lipsticks 2-3
-MAC lipglass 1
-MAC lipgelee 2
-MAC blot powder med/dark
-NARS orgasm
-Smashbox large powder brush
-Shu Uemura gloss in berry
-Shu Uemura lash curler
-Apple mascara
.....I know its alot but I always like carrying my mu w. me just incase.....


----------



## asnbrb (Apr 24, 2007)

I always forget to take out lipglosses from my purse until I want to wear them again, so it's usually my blot powder and 5-7 lipglosses/lipsticks in there.  Pretty sad, really


----------



## kimmy (Apr 24, 2007)

i used to not carry anything, but now i carry covergirl aquasmooth foundation (just in case i need a touch up) and chapstik.


----------



## xiahe (Apr 30, 2007)

eyeliner, a bunch of lipglosses/balms and my powder compact.


----------



## dmenchi (Apr 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 

 
_i always have a seperate make-up bag in my purse, either my coach signature cosmetic clutch or the mac bag that the 5 basic brush set (i think it was patternmaker...it has orange/red/brown/purple diamonds).

it usually contains enough to touch up my entire face, lol. a natural MSF or studio fix compact, stila covered retractable powder brush, black plastic marc jacobs heart shaped mirror compact. rose d'or bronzing stick (i use this as a blush), diorshow black mascara, smolder black eye kohl, lingering brow pencil, sometimes i'll throw a few SE size brushes and a quad with shadow pans in there. also, i have the days worth of lip products, and usually a few other lip things, too, such as minted rosebud, mac clear lip conditioner, and rubia lipstick, always. yeah, i haul around WAY too much makeup._

 
Sounds just like me LOL & yes, i believe it's a SIN to carry make-up loose in a purse ( not make-up pouch!!!)


----------



## dmenchi (Apr 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hot*pink* 

 
_Blot powder
Blot film
MAC Cleasing tips
Lip conditioner
2 or 3 Lip Glasses
Lipstick
Lip liner
Eyeliner
Lash Glue
MAC Studio Touch up stick
Fix+
MAC buffer brush
All MAC short handle holiday brushes
MAC pressed powder
Tweezers
Spray Hand Sanitizer
Brow Pencil/Gel
Blush
MAC 4-pan pallette w/shadows of the day
MAC Wipes


I think whatever I put on my face, I basically carry w/me! *lol*_

 
same here


----------



## xheylushx (May 1, 2007)

pressed powder
5 lip glosses
mascara
eyeliner

somedays I take my make up bag, but only when I'm not feeling well which makes no sense, it's really bulky though.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 21, 2007)

my quad (with the colors of the day)
compact (whichever foundation i dont hate for the day, MUFE duo mat or studio fix)
lippie of the day/nars multiple of the day
and i have a burjois keychain gloss thats always with me on my sidekick  (i specifically chose it to be a color that is neutral enough i could wear with any makeup scheme :-D )


----------



## frocher (Jul 21, 2007)

I just checked my purse:

4 l/g and 2 l/s that accumulated in there

pressed powder

hand cream

hairbrush

a tube of blush


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 21, 2007)

Usually a compact, black liner for touchups and whatever lip stuff I'm wearing that day.


----------



## lobsteriffic (Jul 21, 2007)

blot powder, a little travel size powder brush, l/s or l/g of the day


----------



## gabi1129 (Jul 21, 2007)

i usually take a compact. doesnt matters in it. a small bottle of fix+, a blush brush, my lipstick/lipglass of the day.

if im going out all day, 8+ hours. ill take all the e/s and pig i use as well as all the beauty powders/bronzers i use. along with my small fix+ lip stuff, and a few brushes.


----------



## amelia.jayde (Jul 21, 2007)

the only thing that stays in my purse absolutely all the time is lip balm... and then i carry my lips of the day which is just different combos of liner, lipstick and gloss. if ind that i never really have to touch up on anything else, but sometimes i bring powder and that little pink and white powder brush from sugar


----------



## missababe (Jul 21, 2007)

chapstick and a clear lipgloss I got at walgreens on clearance lol

I'm simple


----------



## makeba (Jul 21, 2007)

I carry the lipstick of the day, lipgloss and lipliner and that is it. I am just simple.


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Jul 22, 2007)

Usually just chapstick and whatever lipgloss I'm wearing that day, and sometimes eyeliner.


----------



## 3jane (Jul 22, 2007)

I usually have enough to do a whole face since I'm always running around and can't be bothered to pack m/u all the time

blot sheets
tinted moisturizer
concealer
highlight pen
brow gel
a neutral cream eyeshadow (metallic beige is great for that "awake" look, but still not too boring.  bonus, the tube of it is teeny and a little goes a long way)
mini powder/blush brush
mini bronzer
mini mascara (like the ones you get with GWPs)
a blush or two
a lipstick or two (often, a neutral "day" one and a more vivid "night" one)
mini swiss army knife (tweezers, nail scissors-- useful in a fix, and very compact)

amazingly, I've got it down to a pretty damn small bag of stuff.

maybe, maybe add an eyeshadow or two and some eyeliner if I know I'll be going out.


----------



## star07 (Jul 23, 2007)

- Benefit Realness of Concealness palette
- Tarte Mini Cheek Stain (in Tipsy, at the moment)
- Sephora Professional Lip Balm (used to have Rose Salve but it melts!)
- Stila Convertible Color Eyeliner + Shadow in Brown
- Sephora Khol in Black
- tiny vial of Tocca Florence


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Jul 23, 2007)

WOW. Some of you must carry HUGE purses. 
It's too hot here for me to carry lipsticks in my purse - they melt if i leave them in the car for over 10 minutes :[

Blot powders and a lip gelee


----------



## SmileyfacedPen (Jul 23, 2007)

Just the lipstick and/or gloss that I'm wearing that day, but I always have chapstick in the winter. I SHOULD start carrying my blot powder all the time, but I always forget to put it in my little makeup bag before I leave.


----------



## eunicecheng (Jul 23, 2007)

2 lip blams, 2-4 l/g, 1 l/s, 1 powder foundation, 1 pressed powder, blotting papers


----------



## MissChristinea(TM)? (Jul 24, 2007)

- Chapstick
- Juicy Tube
- Diorshow
- Tweezers
- Eyelash Curler


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Jul 24, 2007)

Concealer
Lip Balm
Lip Gloss

.......... i dont like having a lot of things in my bag.


----------

